# ----Oh go cry, emo kid!----



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Saw a couture ad today in a fashion magazine which I tried to copy, kind of like a reversed smokey eye, but when I was done I realized I looked more like an emo kid about to slit my wrists.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






So I guess I'll call this "emo couture" haha











*rises from the dead*













Face: Alima foundation, Revlon Skinlights, Shimpagne msf, Nars Orgasm blush, MAC Studio Finish concealor

Eyes: Beigeing s/s, White pig., Tan pig., Shu Uemura IR Brown e/s, Mothbrown, Carbon, black kohl eyeliner, Blacktrack fluidliner, Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara

Lips: Corps de Ballets lipglass



Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## user46 (Jul 13, 2007)

your eyebrows are like, the best. that actually looks nice, lol. very creative-like


----------



## greentwig (Jul 13, 2007)

this does look emo
but u are beautiful anyways


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 13, 2007)

Julia u always come up with such amazing looks


----------



## entipy (Jul 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHA! Emo Couture. Awesome.

Your work is absolutely fabulous!! The look is... odd.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 13, 2007)

That is awesome! Very emo!


----------



## aeryss (Jul 13, 2007)

the look is crazy - looks like you havent sleept the last .. hm .. years *g*
BUT i think it is great work and gives you this "woh!?!" effect (btw you are so cute!)


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 13, 2007)

I want your brows!!!! Love it. Very creative!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 13, 2007)

I actually really, really like this look.  I would totally wear it out for a night on the town.

Man, it's not even fair how pretty you are!  Your brows keep getting better and more perfect every time you post!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I actually really, really like this look.  I would totally wear it out for a night on the town.

Man, it's not even fair how pretty you are!  Your brows keep getting better and more perfect every time you post!_

 
^^^^^^ You said exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 13, 2007)

Love the hair, love the look, this really could be ripped from a high-fashion mag!


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeryss* 

 
_the look is crazy - looks like you havent sleept the last .. hm .. years *g*
BUT i think it is great work and gives you this "woh!?!" effect (btw you are so cute!)_

 
Nosferatu is my homeboy....


----------



## TIERAsta (Jul 13, 2007)

only in the world of high-fashion, right! not for everyday, but i LOVE it! and i'm also extremely in love with your eyes.


----------



## lvgz (Jul 13, 2007)

emo couture.. HAHAHH. great look!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey vampire babe! This look is amazingly crazy, no doubt you find it on couture ad! That's very creative, it's nice to see some different FOTDs.
And how the hell did you come to have such perfect eyebrows? I'd die to have half your brow-shapping skill, really


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Hey vampire babe! This look is amazingly crazy, no doubt you find it on couture ad! That's very creative, it's nice to see some different FOTDs.
And how the hell did you come to have such perfect eyebrows? I'd die to have half your brow-shapping skill, really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Genes, mostly. My mom has good arches in her brows too. And don't overpluck, just around the arch area and the strays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks everyone!


Oh and I just found the pic that inspired the title...lol!


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 13, 2007)

You just keep on getting more gorgeous! I like this look, its got an edge to it


----------



## frocher (Jul 13, 2007)

You look beautiful, I must say I don't think many people could pull this look off, but you do w/o a hitch.


----------



## SweetConcoction (Jul 13, 2007)

Can we trade brows? lol


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 13, 2007)

I actually really like it. I might have to do this. I can imagine the looks I'll get from my family though.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 13, 2007)

*Just curious: What fashion mag. did you find this look in?  I really would like to see the way it was done in the mag....Not many women could pull this look off.  *

*Your skin looks great!*


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 13, 2007)

0o0o0ohhh.... me likey


----------



## verdge (Jul 14, 2007)

i like it a lot...and you look just like those DIOR model on MAGAzine...pretty!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 14, 2007)

the only emo kid whose about to slit their wrist, whose l/s i was soo curious about.. corpse de ballet huh?... great job =))) llool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i could see the original ad too!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 14, 2007)

nice job! your eyebrows are LOVE! your hair looks fab too jules!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 14, 2007)

I really, really like it .


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 14, 2007)

OMG, love it! It looks smokey but not tired!!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Genes, mostly. My mom has good arches in her brows too. And don't overpluck, just around the arch area and the strays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks everyone!


Oh and I just found the pic that inspired the title...lol!




_

 
Awwwwww that's some cute picture! 

I commited the overplucking crime when I was 15 and since then, my brows have grown a little bit but I still can't find a way to make a good arch... sad. But I won't give up, thanks for the tips


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jul 14, 2007)

your gorgeous no matter what!!! and your brows are PERFECT. what do you use on them?


----------



## user79 (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassygirl224* 

 
_your gorgeous no matter what!!! and your brows are PERFECT. what do you use on them?_

 
I used Spiked brow pencil and a bit of Carbon e/s.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic job.  This is so creative.  You definately can pull this off.


----------



## Taj (Jul 15, 2007)

Reverse smokey, very inspirational.
Hmm, I gonna do some other looks in reverse then !


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 15, 2007)

i absolutely love this! i don't think it's emo kid at all.. very high fashion. you pull it off well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would love to see a tut of this.


----------



## Morsel (Jul 16, 2007)

Hahaha, love the title. More than that, I love the idea. It came out great.


----------



## Zombygrl (Jul 17, 2007)

I wish my lawn was emo so it would cut itself lol. 

This looks really cool!!!


----------



## zori (Jul 17, 2007)

The firstthing that grabbed my attention are those amazing eyebrows!!! Love the phrase 'emo couture'


----------



## twinkley (Sep 22, 2007)

You are so beautiful. Your coloring is amazingly beautiful and I love your FOTD's and Tutorials. I hope you'd have the time to take some pictures for us more often....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They always brighten my day!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW i really love this.  Can you do another tutorial soon?  I love your high fashion look and you are SO talented!!!!! How do I get my flash like yours?


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, awesome look, very creative.  Love the eyebrows


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 22, 2007)

This is defiantly high fashion.  You captured it.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 22, 2007)

Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the eyes. The Fallen eyeshadows so bring it out.


----------



## styrch (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow! I think you did a great job.


----------



## pichima (Sep 22, 2007)

you're so talented!
it looks emo-goth-glamourous! if that makes any sense lol
XX


----------



## faifai (Sep 22, 2007)

I love your brows here!


----------



## beth_w (Sep 22, 2007)

your eyebrows are fabulous!! I'm not entirely sure about the look though hun...the colours are a great mix though.


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 22, 2007)

i just love this it sooooooo pretty. great work


----------



## Baby Mac (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it looks fantastic!


----------



## ne0ndice (Sep 23, 2007)

hahahah, i really enjoyed this interesting look.


----------



## ksyusha (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG!!!! coool


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 24, 2007)

jules, you look fabulous like always! looks like you flipped your eyes *upside *down once you really look at it hahahha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Skilled as always!!!!!


----------



## Polina (Sep 24, 2007)

Such an interesting look... your eyes are ûber-gorgeous.


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 1, 2007)

that looks so awesome!


----------



## erynnj (Dec 2, 2007)

this is freaking awesome!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 2, 2007)

thats sweet


----------

